# Lawn tractor loco conversion?



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm wondering if I'm the first one to consider converting a lawn tractor into a stand way off and squint scale loco? Not interested in laying tracks just thought it might make a novel, fun, ride for the grand kids. Any thoughts, pro or con appreciated
Don


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Actually, I was thinking just the other day that a lawn tractor might make a good 18" gauge loco, simply by replacing the wheels and locking the steering. If I had enough land, and enough time, and enough money...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen it done before! 
I think its the Watkins Glen NY parade that often has a tractor made up to look like a locomotive.. 
out some "fake drivers" over the rear wheels, and a few other details, and you have a nice 2-2-0 locomotive!  

some googling brought up a few random pics: 

http://www.garysoldtractors.com/garystrain22.jpg 
http://www.cob-net.org/auction/ane-...rain01.jpg 
http://www.oldtimefarmingfestival.o...in_300.jpg 

and of course there are "stream tractors" that share a lot of features with steam locomotives! 

http://www.marylandsteam.org/images/DSC_6576e.jpg 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3260...9ee797.jpg 
Scot 

(sorry..cant get live links to work..)


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

If you decided to actually convert the tractor to a real locomotive running on rails there are some prototypes out there for you: 

Leslie salt in Redwood City CA had a 30" gauge line on the west shore of San Francisco Bay that was used for harvesting salt. One of their engines was built by Caterpillar and essentially was a modified dozer chassis with flange wheels. Basically a tractor on rail wheels. 

Click here for picture if Caterpillar locomotive. 


The Caterpillar loco is now on display in the East Bay at Cargill. As far as I can ascertain, this is the only surviving Caterpillar locomotive. Fordson also made locomotives that were essentially a farm tractor-- sans-wheels, dropped into a small locomotive frame. 

Regards,


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, the 3 examples you nlisted are pretty much what I had in mind. Thanks for the help with inspiration. Now to find a "doner" tractor


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, I have this on my project list. My wife is a preschool teacher, and I know the kids would love it. Mine have ridden on several at train shows and festivals.

Here are a couple more pics (found through Google):



































Keep us posted if you make one!

Matt 


Edit: Something I had thought about was making a crude hand oil injector into an extended exhaust to come out the stack. It may smell too much. I don't know.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my low dollar train conversion of a Craftsman mower. The frame for the cars is a hand dolly. 




























The "boiler is made from a plastic drum I cut down. The siderods make the proper motion. I usually put a bubble machine in the smokestack. The sand dome is vented for air flow to the motor. It takes about 30 min to dress the tractor and about 10min to restore it.

Hope this helps. The Grandkids love it for birthdays and other special occasions.

JimC.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice guys, just I had in mind. Jim, I hadn't thought of being able to "undo" the conversion, neat idea.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty neat, Jim. Great use of "off the shelf" items.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

While I know this isn't exactly what you're talking about, but you may find it of interest and maybe adapt some of the ideas.









Popular Mechanics - Aug. 1965 - Backyard & Birdbath R.R.[/b]


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. Keep the deck on, and you can mow the back 40. I would also add a ballon stack for empty beer bottle collection during the mowing. 

Kenneth, I have ridden on a private outdoor railway, equipent large enough to ride inside, over several acres, etc. There were some live steam engines, but one gas/diesel outline loco running that day. It sounded familiar and found out why, John Deere hydrostatic drive and flat twin were the power plant and transmission. So yes, the loco sounded like my Deere 316 and 317!


----------

